
UAW Files Complaint Against Tesla, Claims Workers Were Fired for Being Pro-Union - msrpotus
https://www.fastcompany.com/40487783/uaw-files-complaint-against-tesla-claims-workers-were-fired-for-being-pro-union?utm_source=feedly&utm_medium=webfeeds
======
aurizon
Strange to hear that some of those fired workers complained about higher wages
in other auto companies - if they are so good, why not apply there? The
actions of the UAW over the past 50 years have indeed increased wages, but at
the cost of the number of UAW jobs. Google the decline. A bad balance. They
need to increase the base, and cap the top so that all workers can afford the
products of the union few. That is why there is a used car market. Tesla is
going to upend the traditional car market.

Get Musk angry and he will build a plant in a right to work state and close
Fremont if he gets strangled by high wages, and more importantly the union
work rules.

